# Whatever Suit Samus



## Imperial Impact (Nov 9, 2009)

Whateveritscalledfrommetroidi Suit Samus:






Whateveritscalledfrommetroidii Suit Samus:





Whateveritscalledfromsupermetroid Suit Samus:





Whateveritscalledfromfusion Suit Samus:





Zero Suit Samus: 





...wait, back up. 

Zero Suit Samus: 





Thatotherthingfromzeromissionthatnobodyremembers Suit Samus:





Out of these options, which design is superior? 
When did you reach this conclusion? 
Why did you reach this conclusion? 
Why do you feel only one of these designs has been kept as canon? 
What are your thoughts on the evolution of Samus from a strong, independent Sigourney Weaver clone to a stronger, independent-er Sigourney Weaver clone? 


Discuss.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 9, 2009)

Fusion suit, original colors.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 9, 2009)

Hah, I don't think I ever saw the Game Boy one.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 9, 2009)

Personally, I've always been a fan of the Metroid 3 (Super Metroid) bikini. I just wish that they tossed in a Justin Bailey mode for it. Oh well, that's what IPS patches are for. ^_^


----------



## Vintage (Nov 9, 2009)

justin bailey's imaginary fun suit


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh god I can just imagine the first one in 32 bits. If it was, that would most definantly spur everyone's attention due to her... ahem. Bazoombas


----------



## selkie (Nov 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Oh god I can just imagine the first one in 32 bits. If it was, that would most definantly spur everyone's attention due to her... ahem. Bazoombas



Yeah, that first one makes them pretty prominent.



I like the Zero Suit. It makes the most sense. 8D
But then again I'm female.


----------



## Azure (Nov 11, 2009)

The answer is Winry Rockbell.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Whateveritscalledfrommetroidi Suit
> 
> Zero Suit Samus:



you do know that's winry from full metal alchemist, right?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> you do know that's winry from full metal alchemist, right?


 It's called a joke. :V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


>




Quite the saucy maiden.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Nov 11, 2009)

Haven't played the games, so I guess I can be the, uh, independent expert or something.

The Zero Suit for me. Makes sense.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Her canon design's my favorite. Makes her actually look like a space soldier or whatever. Her Fusion design's gorgeous though, but that could just be because the quality of the art is better.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 19, 2009)

Fusion ending Samus.

The Zero suit versions just portray her too much as some random "hot" sci-fi anime chick, 
and don't give her enough of the muscles or the "I SHOOT SHIT FOR MONEYS" look that she's supposed to have.

Plus, I think her yarn-yellow hair and sidebangs in her new incarnation are hideous.


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

I would say the zero-suit. Even if you're wearing heavy plate armor, you have to worry about spalling.

That kind of abdominal injury, and we're looking at Snowden all over again.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 20, 2009)

Winry Suit Samus Fusion Gravity Suit Samus.


----------



## Kanic (Nov 20, 2009)

Samus is one bad ass bitch!


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

Toonix said:


>



Needs Moar tit Missiles.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 21, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> Needs Moar skin.


 Fixed.



Toonix said:


>


 Wtf is this?



Kanic said:


> Samus is one bad ass bitch!


 Shanoa would like a word with you.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Zero Suit Samus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the best one too me. Good color, tight, high-tech looking. I'm too drunk to answer the other questions but this is my vote.

Also: Should've been a poll.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 21, 2009)

After staring Long and pondering my choice,I noticed how staring at Samus too long makes me temporairly gay.

Fuck.

I'll stick with my tit Missles.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2009)

I never understand why many fanart draw her in moe-animu style.

She's not a moe! She's a tough-as-nails character!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I never understand why many fanart draw her in moe-animu style.
> 
> She's not a moe! She's a tough-as-nails character!


 True, But she's not fit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 22, 2009)

She is to me =/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> She is to me =/


 She's too pretty to be fit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 22, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nah.


 You're fucked.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 22, 2009)

The very first one, not because of the emphasis of the...assets, but simply that it represents one of the greatest initiation rites in gaming.  "OMG its a GIRL!"  Gazillions of gaming jokes ever since.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

Nintendo turned her into a sex icon recently though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nintendo turned her into a sex icon ever since Metroid 3 though.


 
Fixed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

Well yeah, but it's there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well yeah, but it's there.


 Okay?


----------

